# the to do list on whole house dvr



## scoops (Jul 10, 2010)

is it possible to access the to do list from your hd receiver?
I know you can access it from the main hd dvr box just curious about the hd receiver.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

It's one of those things that we dream about.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

One could only wish for this ability.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can only see the to do list for the receiver you're sitting at.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Maybe one day when the Whole Home roll out settles down , DTV might consider providing that capability, along with remote scheduling of recordings from DVR to DVR.


----------

